# Out of the mouths of babes...



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

There are circumstances when children will say or do the most seemingly unusual things imaginable, show wisdom beyond their years, have you wanting to roll in laughter, shaking your head in wonder over how they came up with such an idea, or tug at your heart strings. I've both read and wrote a few of those type stories, here and there throughout some of the threads. I would like to personally invite anyone having a story involving a child, young or old, and some type of animal  unusual circumstance, to share them with others.




It's a beautiful Indian summer evening, refreshing the earth after a blistering hot day. Oldest grandson and I were sitting out in the front yard enjoying the cool breeze, a glass of sweet tea, and each other's company. Breaking the silence of tree frogs and crickets as background music, comes a voice asking "How did you do that?" "Do what?" "String those Christmas tree lights into the tops of those trees at the creek?" He saw his first fire flies. ✨


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh my goodness that's adorable! I'm choked up at how beautiful that is! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

At my most favorite park, there is a restored homestead, complete with goats, sheep, cows and a large mule. Youngest grandson spots a sheep away from the herd on the other side of the barn lying in the shade. We had to go investigate the what for and how come the sheep was off by itself. "Nana, what is that on it's stomach?" He sounded a little alarmed, and I scanned that sheep top to bottom, and only saw one possible malady. "Those are his testicles." "Huh?" "His gonads." "Huh?" Out of desperation, I cupped my crotch in a manly way, while saying "His balls." I actually saw the understanding finally cross his brain wave before he replied, "Oh, he's a boy sheep."


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Chevani was about 5 and had a bestbfriend atvschool. They knew each other since 2. She arrived home one afternoon very excited. She said to her dad the following," dad, Luan and I are getting married. We are going to have 14 kids. But dont worry. We are building a farm where you and mom can take care of the children. Luan and I will live in the city and make money for you."

What a retirement plan.....🤦‍♀️


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Oh my, a farm, income from the adult children, and 14 children to tend. Yep, that is, ahem, quite the retirement plan. Chevani had it figured out well for a 5 year old.  Thank you for the story Tanya.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Loving these little stories! ️


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Cute.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

It certainly beats her new retirement plan for me now.... home schooling and goats... 🤣 and I am getting no grandkids....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Tanya said:


> It certainly beats her new retirement plan for me now.... home schooling and goats... 🤣 and I am getting no grandkids....


Geez, what a turn around. Give it a year or two, she may change her plans again. See if she will settle with you; only 7 grandchildren, that's half the original amount.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Loving these little stories! ️


You know, more than likely you've got a few of your own to share. I like hearing your stories, and seems like I'm not the only one.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Come on fizzy... give us some stories


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Last season I was sketching out the planting arrangement for the upcoming spring gardens. Youngest grandchild was interested in choosing plants, counting how many of each, and why didn't I just get food from the grocery. In an attempt to include him more in the process, I offered to build his own 4'x4' raised box. That seemed to excite him, and I asked him to make a list of his most favorite foods and we would get the seeds so he could plant them. 

This was his list. 1. Yahoo chocolate drink 2. Chicken Nuggets 3. Dum Dum suckers 4. Reese Cups

Plain white rice, mustard seed, celery seed and peppercorn were the seeds used. And a whole pack of Zinnia because he thought they were beautiful flowers. Once the cucumber started coming in, I felt it was time for his garden to start producing. After he went to bed at night, I planted his list during the growing season. The Chicken Nugget seeds didn't sprout though. 

Throughout the summer, he harvested a few of each "plant" during his visits. The prize was those Zinnia. He took great care in watering and tending those plants. The first time he cut a bouquet, he wanted to give them to his Mom because getting flowers made her happy. He was so sweet, tried hiding them behind his back until the "Tah-Da" presentation moment. Yep, flowers made his Mom happy sure enough.

His older brother and sister asked him what else he brought home from Nana. They had been hearing his tales of growing an unusual garden. I gave those 2 the look, daring them to spoil his planting experiences. In a brown paper lunch bag were his Yahoo, Dum Dum and Reese Cup. He let them have a peek, even shook out a little dirt to prove they come out of the ground. Then, squared off, eyes leveled on them both, told them if they wanted to grow there own favorite foods, ask Nana to make them each a box. He then went to his room to hide his bounty.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I have a lot of stories, but my kids grew up as Army brats in the ‘burbs. No real farm stories.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> …
> 
> His older brother and sister asked him what else he brought home from Nana. They had been hearing his tales of growing an unusual garden. I gave those 2 the look, daring them to spoil his planting experiences. In a brown paper lunch bag were his Yahoo, Dum Dum and Reese Cup. He let them have a peek, even shook out a little dirt to prove they come out of the ground. Then, squared off, eyes leveled on them both, told them if they wanted to grow there own favorite foods, ask Nana to make them each a box. He then went to his room to hide his bounty.


🤣 perfect!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> I have a lot of stories, but my kids grew up as Army brats in the ‘burbs. No real farm stories.


Does not matter if they are farm stories or not.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I have a magic box too?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, you most certainly can.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So how do I order it? Cause I also want my faverite foods? Like ice cream trees and snickers... 😁 tell your grandson i believe his box is awesome


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Your order has already been taken. Since I live in a hot and humid climate, the ice cream tree may not sprout.  I plan to let him read this thread, you sort of will be telling him your own self.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok. A jelly tree then?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Yes, those will grow here. Which are your favorite flavors?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

My stories aren’t nearly as sweet. Mine are more along the lines of hearing a really loud noise above me as I was washing dishes and thinking the base was doing some type of bombing drill but then going out to find my 5 yr old son skateboarding off the roof and on to the trampoline, encouraged by his seven year old sister, of course. 

Or when I was driving my daughter to kindergarten and when we pull up to the school, she says, “Hmm, that’s strange.”
When I asked what was, she replied, “Yesterday when Dad drove me to school, there were six idiots on the road. Today there weren’t any.”
I about laughed so hard I could hardly tell her to have a good day.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Nigeriannewbie I love rasberry flavored.

Fizzygoats... oh tell us more


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I would have had a cow! Oh man, skate boarding the pitch of the roof sounds like a stunt my son would attempt, still to this day. He remains one of those thrill seeking types of people despite my terror he will break something.

😂 Yep, those idiots on the road need to be watched very carefully.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When my grandson was about 5, he lived about a mile from me. My mom lived across the road from him and my daughter. I kept 3 old wethers at my Moms farm, in an old chicken coop and big fenced area. 

Anyway, I asked him to water the boys when I unloaded some hay. He said sure! and proceeded to drag the hose out. A few minutes later, I heard goats yelling and saw them run away. Huh? I went to investigate. Uh, he watered the goats. They were soaked. 

I asked why he did that. He blankly looked at me. I repeated why are the goats wet and upset? He stated, " I watered the goats like you said, just like Mom waters her flowers!"


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Kids are so wonderful. That innocent straight forward matter of fact way. You just gotta love them.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Great thread! I can probably come up with some of the stories from my childhood about my younger siblings. Let me think...

Well there was the time when we visited a nature center and they had bison and when we walked away from them my sister, who was probably four at the time, said, "Bye bye hippos." 

There was also once when we were vacationing at a mountain condo and we went out on the balcony in the morning to find that there had been a huge fog that rolled in overnight. The views were completely obscured and after all of us marveled at this my little sister said, "What are we going to do about the mountains are gone?"


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Goats Rock said:


> When my grandson was about 5, he lived about a mile from me. My mom lived across the road from him and my daughter. I kept 3 old wethers at my Moms farm, in an old chicken coop and big fenced area.
> 
> Anyway, I asked him to water the boys when I unloaded some hay. He said sure! and proceeded to drag the hose out. A few minutes later, I heard goats yelling and saw them run away. Huh? I went to investigate. Uh, he watered the goats. They were soaked.
> 
> I asked why he did that. He blankly looked at me. I repeated why are the goats wet and upset? He stated, " I watered the goats like you said, just like Mom waters her flowers!"


Oh my goodness, bless his little heart. Thank you Goats Rock, this is such a humorous story.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Great thread! I can probably come up with some of the stories from my childhood about my younger siblings. Let me think...
> 
> Well there was the time when we visited a nature center and they had bison and when we walked away from them my sister, who was probably four at the time, said, "Bye bye hippos."
> 
> There was also once when we were vacationing at a mountain condo and we went out on the balcony in the morning to find that there had been a huge fog that rolled in overnight. The views were completely obscured and after all of us marveled at this my little sister said, "What are we going to do about the mountains are gone?"


Thank you for the stories MellonFriend. Horned Hippos and disappearing Mountains, nice.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Sunday a week ago, my son cooked dinner for me. When he asked what I wanted for my birthday, a T Bone or Porterhouse steak meal and piece of cake was my hearts desire. We discussed restaurant options at first... Finally, he asked if coming to his house was an option. Absolutely!

Upon arrival, I could only talk to him with my back turned to the grill because he didn't want me to see his surprise. Went on into the house and offered to help the DIL if needed. Nope. Hung out with the Grands while everything was finished up. The middle grandson's (have 3 of those and 2 granddaughters) asked off work early so he could join the family for his Nanas' birthday meal

A plate was set before me containing a baked potato and a steak covered with a paper towel and a side bowl of tossed salad. OMG, I lifted the paper towel and before my eyes was the biggest Porterhouse I've ever seen. 22 ounces and about 1 1/2" thick. Son said, " I want to watch you try to eat the whole thing."

After the meal was finished, the boys disappeared into the butlers pantry and I hear the youngest grandson telling his Dad, "This might catch the table on fire!" Oh no, what in the world? Here they come with a cake that was literally blazing. They put what was probably several boxes worth of single candles on that cake. They are singing "Happy Birthday to you", and one of their 2 house pups went "woof, woof" each time the pause between lines happened. Was priceless, and cracked everyone up. The timing was spot on.

Youngest grandson asked if he could have all the candles from the cake. Son/Dad asks him why he wanted the candles. "Daddy, me and Sissy can make S'mores later if you light them again for us."


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I was driving home after picking up my kids from.school (before we started homeschooling) my son was in first grade and we got stuck behind a older women who couldn't make up her mind if she wanted to go straight or take the turn lane. I dont usually loose it while driving but I needed in that turn lane and shamefully barked, "come on old lady..make up for your mind!" My son leaned forward and asked.."is that the same old lady dad always yells at?" LOL.


----------



## AndersonRanch (Oct 18, 2020)

Lol these are so cute. Let me tell you younger people, when you have kids get a notebook and write down all the cute things your kids say. I really wish that I had done that with mine, especially my daughter. She looks at everything so differently and the questions and comments she makes is hilarious, even still at 12 she cracks me up.
So my kids have basically known about the birds and the bees and how babies are made since they were little. Some how we always get on the topic while driving to school, which they have been told is to NEVER be discussed at school. So they know about eggs and uterus and sperm, it all. One morning my daughter asks me, so when you were pregnant with Bubby (what she calls her brother) did he see me when I was a egg? I don’t know why that one stick out to me so much but that was probably the funniest well thought out question she ever had. She also informed my husband she has known me longer, when he asked how she figured she told him she has known me since I was born and she was just a egg lol I’m telling you this kid and how she thinks is awesome


----------



## jschies (Aug 15, 2014)

One of my daughters-in-law is pregnant. The other daughter-in-law had told her son (my 4 year old grandson) to be careful of his aunt's belly because baby Luke is in there. He said, "How did he get in there.................." then with great concern on his face he said, "Did you eat him?" We have laughed about that!! We'll finally meet baby Luke in September!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

jschies said:


> One of my daughters-in-law is pregnant. The other daughter-in-law had told her son (my 4 year old grandson) to be careful of his aunt's belly because baby Luke is in there. He said, "How did he get in there.................." then with great concern on his face he said, "Did you eat him?" We have laughed about that!! We'll finally meet baby Luke in September!


Congratulations! And that is an adorable story.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

jschies said:


> One of my daughters-in-law is pregnant. The other daughter-in-law had told her son (my 4 year old grandson) to be careful of his aunt's belly because baby Luke is in there. He said, "How did he get in there.................." then with great concern on his face he said, "Did you eat him?" We have laughed about that!! We'll finally meet baby Luke in September!


Aww, happy kidding to your DIL and congrats on your next grandson. Thank you for sharing this happy occasion.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

AndersonRanch said:


> Lol these are so cute. Let me tell you younger people, when you have kids get a notebook and write down all the cute things your kids say. I really wish that I had done that with mine, especially my daughter. She looks at everything so differently and the questions and comments she makes is hilarious, even still at 12 she cracks me up.
> So my kids have basically known about the birds and the bees and how babies are made since they were little. Some how we always get on the topic while driving to school, which they have been told is to NEVER be discussed at school. So they know about eggs and uterus and sperm, it all. One morning my daughter asks me, so when you were pregnant with Bubby (what she calls her brother) did he see me when I was a egg? I don’t know why that one stick out to me so much but that was probably the funniest well thought out question she ever had. She also informed my husband she has known me longer, when he asked how she figured she told him she has known me since I was born and she was just a egg lol I’m telling you this kid and how she thinks is awesome


Oh goodness gracious, she and my youngest granddaughter think things through in similar ways. Thank you for your heartwarming story.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

happybleats said:


> I was driving home after picking up my kids from.school (before we started homeschooling) my son was in first grade and we got stuck behind a older women who couldn't make up her mind if she wanted to go straight or take the turn lane. I dont usually loose it while driving but I needed in that turn lane and shamefully barked, "come on old lady..make up for your mind!" My son leaned forward and asked.."is that the same old lady dad always yells at?" LOL.


This is so funny, thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

When I was 5 my mum was expecting my brother. Back then sexing was not in so they only knew when he was born. The typical question was asked. I said I wanted a sister.

The day he came home, I took a look at him. I looked at my mother with this look that was so angry and promptly said," take it back. You brought home the wrong baby. This is a boy.". Yip. On video tape.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Bless your heart. Certainly, your mom had the wrong gender for your 5 year old self. Youngest granddaughter (age 2) asked her mom to put baby brother back in her bun oven to cook some more until it turned into a girl. Thanks for telling the story about your baby brother and it's sweet the introduction of the new baby was captured on tape.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh my goodness, that is funny.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well, my brother that I didn't want was asked what he wanted.... bear in mind he was 8 when he was asked, he said a brother of course. So, my mom asked him where must he find this brother..... he said, "well, if you go to the butcher, you can buy bones and meat and blood and brains, and then you do what they did in that movie, you know the one with electricity, and make him." He was referring to Lurch in the Adams family of course and he didn't believe my mom was pregnant but just ate allot. So, needless to say, when she brought my sister home, he ignored her for about 6 months..... Believe me, that took its toll, cause all little boys need their moms.....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

"He lives!..." Frankenstein movie came to mind when mentioned your brother wanted to build a brother out of parts. It's been intriguing to read how young children react towards a new sibling. Thank you for your story Tanya, appreciate it.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Well. Nikuta was 11 when I had Chevani. She was terrified of her.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

I am the only girl. And the youngest. I have two older brothers, one is 18 years older then me, the other is 11 years older than me. 
When my parents told them that they were going to have a baby, my oldest brother (who was about to leave for the military) said “Now?! You waited until I grow up and leave?! Seriously?!”
My youngest brother jumped up and shouted “YES! I’m not the baby anymore!!! Woo hoo!!!” 
My oldest brother recounts how he was stationed in Afaganistan when he heard I had been born, and he stood up and shouted for all to hear: “ It’s a GIRL!! I’ve got a little baby sister!!!”
Not technically out of the mouths of babes, but still a cute story I though y’all would enjoy.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Beautiful. See. No matter how old... lovely to know you are loved.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Boers4ever said:


> Not technically out of the mouths of babes, but still a cute story I though y’all would enjoy.


It is perfectly fine that you shared the story of your conception and birth. Adults most definitely say things qualifying as "out of the mouth of babes" expressions. Adult stories are welcomed if anyone wants to share them. Thank you Boers4ever, it's a beautiful and touching tale.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Tanya said:


> Beautiful. See. No matter how old... lovely to know you are loved.


Absolutely! Well said Tanya.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Tanya said:


> Well. Nikuta was 11 when I had Chevani. She was terrified of her.


Was it because baby was a tiny newborn?


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Was it because baby was a tiny newborn?


No. Nikita is such a small creature. Her sister was a large baby and Kita was so petite she couldnt even pick her up. And babies scare her to today.... must be their ability to read your mind... 🤣


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

I’m the youngest of five. My siblings were not thrilled to have a new baby and showed in a sort of creative way. From the time I was three, they convinced me I wasn’t actually part of the family and that I was found under a rock. On trail rides, they even pointed out a large rock with a groove under it and said that’s where they found me. The story grew until the groove was a den, and I was raised by wolves until I was almost two. 

One night when I was about five, I was trying to find my “parents.” I went to the back porch and howled over and over with lots of returning howls and barks (I’m sure all from confused dogs). My mom came outside and asked why I was howling. I told her I wanted to go home. She was confused and insisted I was home. At that point, having already been warned by my siblings that my mom would never tell me the truth because she didn’t want to upset me, I grabbed the little bag I had packed and headed down the stairs. I don’t remember this part, but she said I stopped at the bottom, looked very solemn, and said, “I sure will miss Twinkies.” 

Even then, I knew what really mattered in life, lol. 

I do remember how mad she got at my siblings and them having to mumble apologies to me and clean my room and do all my chores for a month. I also remember my mom having to get out the photo album and show pictures of me as a tiny baby to finally believe I wasn’t really found in the forest that bordered our land.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Aww, poor little Fizzy.😅 I'm the second of five children, and thankfully we were always thrilled when a new baby was coming. Sometimes I miss having little kids around the house because I lived most of my life with at least one!


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh Fizzy. That is so funny but so serious... what a good way to be welcomed into the family


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

@MellonFriend, Now you have goat kids around instead. 

My siblings were all close in age (born every other year, two girls then two boys, then there’s almost 4 years between me and the youngest of those 4), so I think I upset the balance. I have a hundred little stories of things my siblings did to me to, as they now put it, build character.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I was the oldest of 5 and the only girl. I wished my brothers had been born somewhere else! I'd have sent them back, when we were kids!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I was told babies came from the cabbage patch. Got into serious trouble for pulling immature cabbage plants up by the roots and digging holes with my sand bucket shovel looking for more babies.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Many years ago, cooked the oldest grandson his favorite foods for supper. Chicken strips with sides of mashed potatoes, and green beans. The strips were cut from whole chicken breast, and fried to a crispy golden brown. 

That boy ate like he had been starved, making little sounds as he chewed bites of chicken. Have always liked seeing a growing child eat with a good appetite and was pleased he enjoyed all 3 helpings of his meal. 

He cleared the dishes, rinsed everything and sat them on the counter for washing up as usual. He goes over to the freezer, looks inside and moves a few things around. Thought to myself, surely he's not wanting ice cream unless he had a little room left in his feet to hold it. Then he takes the lid off the garbage pail and starts moving around the trash. Sort of stumped at his actions, asked him what he was looking for and if there was something I could help him find.

"Nana, I'm looking for the box the chicken came out of so I could write the name down for Mama to get some next time she goes to the store. That was the best chicken I ever had!" The next few times cooked chicken strips were prepared, I let him watch and help me prep the chicken. In a few years to come, other than cutting the meat and frying it up, he had the process down pat. Now that he is a young adult, he cooks chicken strips in the same way.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Middle grandson was having an overnight with me when he was about 7 or so. Somehow, the remote control for the television was missing and it was almost time for a program we had planned on watching together to air. Goodness, he was getting a little anxious. "Nana, how are we going to be able to see our show if we can't find the remote to change the channels with? Nana, what are we going to do? Reckon we could go watch it next door? Maybe Daddy could tape it for us if you called and asked him."

Walked up to the television, gave him the come here finger signal, hugged and kissed him, rubbed his back a couple of times and reached out, pressed the channel button on front of the television until the correct station was showing. Went into the kitchen and starting making popcorn.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Oh the TVs that had channel buttons. Ours don't have those any more.😬 Are TVs are so complicated to get to satellite tv now that my Mom and Dad sometimes need help turning the TV to the right setting if any little thing changes. Oh for the simpler times of fewer buttons....


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend, this happened about a decade ago and most televisions still had channel and volume buttons on the side or bottom. There isn't any "paid television" here even now, and the channels are picked up with an antenna. Back when I was a child, the channels were changed by a dial and us kids were the remote control when we were asked to get up and change the channels.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My tv still has a dial! I rarely sit and watch tv, but, if I did, the old antenna with the newfangled digital box gets the same 3 channels we got in the 60's. DH has a more modern tv, it's about 25 years old. Dish network (satellite dish antenna) with the remote. But, the tv still has a channel changer on it and is the old picture tube (no smart appliances here). My grand kids are fascinated with our old stuff. My rotary phone still rings, my VHS tapes still work, as does the 8 track tape player!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, TVs with the dial knobs. We had one and it was considered old when I was a kid. Lol. I remember getting yelled at for cranking through the channels too fast. “You’ll break the knob!” always came from wherever a parent was in the house. My siblings and I all did it. And guess what, we broke the dial and then had to use pliers to change channels. And I’ll never forget the near art of getting the antenna just right to clear up the reception. 

Trying to explain that we didn’t have Google to my kids was hilarious. They just can’t fathom an offline world. Until they got a little older, I don’t even think they believed the tales we told of encyclopedias and phone books.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Or that phones were attached to a cable attached to a wall..... 🤣


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

👍 HaHa


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats and Tanya, I have a phone book and phone attached to the wall through a cable. When I was teaching the youngest grandson how to use the phone here, had to slip out of site so he wouldn't see me laughing. Showed him how to scroll through the directory to find the numbers for his Mom and Dad, and which button to press to get the phone to dial out. Bless his heart, he looked at me like I was some sort of alien.

He preceded by holding the phone in front of his face, said "Call Phillip" for his Dad. Showed him again how to go through the steps and handed him the phone once it started ringing on the other end. Once again, the phone was held out and he talked at the phone instead of into it. "Nana, it's not working, I can't hardly hear anything. Maybe we need to put it on speaker." Showed him the button for speaker phone and all was well.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

🤣


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

When I was born and brought home my brother was 2 1/2. The story is that when he first saw me he jumped up and down and exclaimed “This nose! This tomato!”
When I was very young I poked a match into my ear and made it bleed. ( My mom used matches with cotton wool to clean our ears.) My mom took me to the doctor. My brother cried and asked if the doctor would put me down now. (We always had animals, so I guess that was his experience).


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

I got permission to share these 2 photos with you guys. The parents are very restrictive over showing pictures of the children through social media and decided this site wasn't considered the same as facebook.

This is the mini me youngest grandson as a toddler being held by my son






and another taken recently.









The youngest grandson will be 8 in approximately a week.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

His hair when he was little reminds me of my son’s hair. Once they made me cut it, those beautiful curls never came back. My son and I both cried during his first haircut, lol. 

He is just precious. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

He is adorable. He looks just like I pictured him!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> His hair when he was little reminds me of my son’s hair. Once they made me cut it, those beautiful curls never came back. My son and I both cried during his first haircut, lol.
> 
> He is just precious. Thanks for sharing!


Same thing with both my son and grandson. The grandson's curls only show as a waviness when his hair is on the longish side. My son lost his curls also, though he sometimes wears it longer just on the top and will finger style it with hair product to enhance the curliness. In the summer months, it is mostly buzzed cut because the thickness makes him overheat more easier. Youngest grandson is very creative with his hairstyles, last winter he sported a mohawk and when I visited recently for my birthday dinner, there were streaks of lime green hair paint stuff running through it.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> He is adorable. He looks just like I pictured him!


Thank you MellonFriend. He is humorous, sweet natured, extremely compassionate, highly intelligent, an animal lover, inquisitive, stubborn as a mule over some things, and very outspoken.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you toth boer goats


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

You bet.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Saturday was the youngest grandsons' 8th birthday. He asked me where I put his present the moment he came into the house from swimming in the pool, and immediately went to retrieve his surprise. Pulled the taped card off of the plain unwrapped standard white gift box and smiled broadly as he read the message out loud. Helped him slide the top off the box, watched as he unfolded the tissue paper and carefully remove a sheet of wax paper. A delighted expression, raised arm with a clinched fist, and a hearty "Yes!" followed. Inside the box was a batch of no bake cookies, his most favorite sweet treat.

Told him he couldn't have a cookie until after he ate, which would have been soon. He ate his supper, walked over to his box of treats, and said "finally". Inhaled that cookie so fast, doubted he tasted it, and got into a debate with the siblings over how many cookies he would decide to share, only "after he counted how many were there". "Daddy gets more cookies than you do because I ate most of his....." Deer in the headlight expression, bless his heart, he realized he had told on himself. It was no secret, everyone else already knew he kept swiping those same type of cookies gifted to his Daddy many months prior.

"Nana, I got a cookie before supper when you were outside and not looking." Talked to him about the importance of obeying what I asked of him. He decided upon and volunteered for a time out being in order as a punishment. Then boldly told me, "7 minutes in a corner was worth it, and he had already thought about what he had done." Little stinker. He got 8 minutes, reminded to think some more about what he had done, and no more cookies for an hour. "Oh man, this is turning out worse than I thought it would be."


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Lol. He’s quite a character. I’d sit in a timeout for cookies, too.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Naughty, naughty FizzyGoats. 🤣 Truth be known, so would I. Little man got away with swiping cookies from his Daddy, even after being told not to do it anymore. And when his escapades were retold to me, they thought it was funny. He has a terrible learned behavior of snacking and not eating his meals very well.

I believe in my Nana heart, he fessed up to me because he told on himself accidently. That asking me for punishment was because he started to feel remorseful. He and I talked about choices having consequences, being proud of his honesty, eating meals before treats, and following rules. We hugged a long time afterwards, and expressed our love for each other. When leaving his other grandmothers' house a little latter, he carried the prized box of treats to his parents vehicle, announcing "can't forget my box of love."


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

This is a little embarrassing  but when I was younger (like 5) I farted and my dad says "what do you say" well I replied with "good one huh?" Instead of "excuse me"!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> When leaving his other grandmothers' house a little latter, he carried the prized box of treats to his parents vehicle, announcing "can't forget my box of love."


That is so sweet! ️

I never really had a lot of food related rules. Really just come in for dinner (they always wanted to be outside playing). I probably should have been better about meal rules. My kids pretty much ate when they were hungry and like most kids, they liked sweets but also loved actual meals. I probably had the only preschoolers ordering a spinach salad and steak when we’d go out to eat. And if they didn’t want to eat at dinner, that never bothered me. They would still sit and talk with the family at mealtime and I never had any real issues. If they didn’t like the food, they didn’t eat it. They just knew I wasn’t making anything else but they were free to make themselves something else if they wanted. Usually it was a sandwich or cereal or leftovers from a meal they liked. 

I’ll never forget the first time I heard my words come out my daughter’s mouth. She was about 5 and had a friend sleeping over. I think I made meatloaf and the friend pouted and whined at the table. My daughter looks right at her and says, “If you don’t like, make yourself something else. My mom’s not a short order cook.”

No way my girl even knew what a short order cook was, so that was definitely my bad. I did offer to make the friend a grilled cheese but she ended up eating the meatloaf and loving it. Lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Earlier in the week, the middle grandson had corrective surgery for scoliosis of the upper back. Saw him this afternoon, and goodness gracious. He is so stinking tall now; I can't reach to kiss his cheek when he stands. 5"10 1/2" to 6' 4"

He has to use a walker, get assistance for multiple tasks and hurts like the dickens. Titanium rods and screws are holding his spine upright/erect from T6 - C5. He told me the doctor said in a couple of weeks' time, he will be forgetting all about the procedure and starting to get back into his regular life. "Nana, I doubt the doctor will be correct over what it will be like another week or so away." Bless his heart.


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, what a difference in height. Poor kid really had it bad. What a great young man though. Hope he recovers quickly. That sounds painful.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ouch, Praying he heals quickly and well. That’s a painful surgery.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

I hope he recovers quickly!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hope he recovers.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Thank you so much for all of the kind comments. I will tell Eli you guys have sent healing words and encouragement his way. Before long, about a week from now, he will begin 8-12 weeks of physically therapy to teach the muscles how to work in new and different ways. He is a strong young man, and will get through these next upcoming weeks' more capable than the week just passed. 🚶‍♂️🏃‍♂️


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Sending good thoughts of less pain and much success. Physical torture (Therapy) will be tough, but, he will get through it! Poor kid.....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

🙏


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

So, my brother and sister-in-law wanted to get their kids out of the city (Denver, CO) so moved here with us. The kids are starting to learn about animals and different things they do that are sometimes “inappropriate”.  My niece (6) got more Schleich horse figures from TSC and was so proud she has a stallion now. They go to their CC school once a week and have presentation and last week she wanted to present her Schleich horses. What her mom didn’t know if that she was going to go into a long speech about how male and female horses have different “things” underneath to kids around her age.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The grand children are getting "grown" so fast, there is only 1 (one) little guy left. There has been a tradition of sorts with the grands going back over twenty years now. While hugging the youngest girl, she lets go of a piercing squeal and starts jumping up and down before running off calling out, "Mama, Mama, I finally did it! Mama, Mama, guess what has happened!" "Daddy, come here, I have something important to announce." "Brother, get your tail in the house you've got to see this!" Sounds pretty excited, doesn't she?

Tah, dah..... The youngest grand daughter has grown enough to be a touch taller than me. She is 10 years old.

The youngest grandson, who is the source of many retold adventures, slides up next to me, tries to discreetly cut his eyes towards our foreheads. Geez, there is only about an inch of difference now and he has been growing like a weed. He has recently gotten a pierced ear, and sports a shinning diamond looking stud in the earlobe. As he is starting to stand on his toes a little to gain more height, his sister mocks him big time. "The weight of that earring is slowing down your growing taller!" Goodness, that started an argument between the youngest siblings.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

The youngest grandson is involved with Little League Baseball, and the teams playing his area are mostly from small rural area towns/communities. I want to proudly announce his team was given the All Star title, and this Mini Me Grand earned MVP status. ⚾🏆 

In slightly over a week, round robin elimination tournaments begin. Which ever team takes this win will be going to a stadium in Albermarle to compete with the best of the best from all over the state.

Last night was the final game until the tournaments and luckily there was no rain and the mosquitos weren't as terrible. I enjoyed watching the feeling of community amongst the spectators and players. Adults and children of all ages attend these games and it seems like most know each other from season to season. (I live out of town, though most know which family I am connected with)

Between innings the youngest Grand came sheepishly walking towards my direction, flashed an award winning smile and came to collect a hug and a quick kiss from his Nana. Be still my heart. I didn't tell him, (He needed to keep his head in the game) but this little guy is officially my height now. Traditional milestone for the sprouts has been reached. He is the youngest age of all the litter of grandchildren to reach my height. (Shh, don't tell. I've gotten shorter as I've aged and he didn't have as far to grow.)


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

That’s so sweet. What a great little/not so little guy. 

I’m short and all my nieces and nephews were always thrilled to get taller than me. It was some sort of rite of passage. I am betting the grands (only one for now but hopefully there be more some day) will do the same.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> That’s so sweet. What a great little/not so little guy.
> 
> I’m short and all my nieces and nephews were always thrilled to get taller than me. It was some sort of rite of passage. I am betting the grands (only one for now but hopefully there be more some day) will do the same.


I can relate to being short of stature. My oldest Grand is 23 and the youngest is 8. I have a whole litter of grandbabies and unless something out of the ordinary happens, more than likely the next little ones will be great grandbabies.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

So. When Nikita was about 3 I had a friend that drove a convertable. We were on our way to the coast one weekend and he decided to experience a short part of the drive with the top down. While were driving, Kita leaned in to me and whispers... "mom. Did uncle Jasons roof break off?"


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Tonight, was the final game for the baseball tournaments and our team lost by only 3 (three) points. Both teams played well and flat out during this intense play for the best team of the season. The winning team received gold rings and the second up team were awarded silver rings. Some of the boys were frustrated, angry, disappointed, shh don't tell, a couple of them cried on field. Bless their little hearts, it has been a tense 6 days of double elimination play time for both of these teams. 

There was a lot of pomp and circumstance, seemed like a million pictures with all the cameras and phones brought into center field, videotaping also, being called out by name over the loudspeaker and walk to pitcher's mound, you get the idea. One team gloried with the attention and the other team mostly wanted it to finish. They all held their heads up, individually slapped hands and showed good sportsmanship. On the outside.

Daughter in law asked the Grand for a picture taken of just them. "Mama, you said we could take those pictures when we got home. I just don't have any more fake smiling left right now. I'm not coming back up there to take any more pictures!"
He ran off to the edge of the woods, had an adrenaline crash, cried and just wanted alone time.

Low and behold Domino delivered out to the ball field, in the middle of nowhere, Hickville #2. There were lots of ice-cold watermelons, canned soda, bottled water, and juice. Both teams, their parents and kinfolk had pizza supper together. That was such a nice close to this season of baseball.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

My oldest daughter when she was about 3/4… she said she was full and didn’t want to finish dinner. I said that’s fine, but I think we are going to have ice cream.. too bad your full. She piped up ‘ I have room in my back for ice cream’ 😂

A few weeks ago I had my son (11) read Gifted Hands, the autobiography about Ben Carson. Then we watched the movie together. When it showed the babies attached together, my daughter (7) quipped ‘good thing I wasn’t born attached to Caleb or we’d both stink!’ I couldnt help but laugh 😆


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my goodness, [mention]Boer Mama [/mention]!  That’s hilarious! Love your new profile picture too!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Lol kids are great! So honest too lol


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@Boer Mama I can always find room for ice cream myself 🙄 There have been times it was the meal.

Ah. the woes of the siblings, being attached would kind of stink.

Unless you're Spider Man. Grandson received head to toe, with accessories, costume of his Super Hero. He told me one afternoon, "Nana, I think my web spinner is a weakling. I really wanted to be able to web Sissys' mouth closed and it just won't work."


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

NigerianNewbie said:


> In slightly over a week, round robin elimination tournaments begin. Which ever team takes this win will be going to a stadium in Albermarle to compete with the best of the best from all over the state.


Baseball season has been finished for almost 2 months now, and it has continuely slipped my mind to post an update. So, his (grandson) team won the round robin, and the 2 All-Star players (it was practically a tie, which constituted an extra player) were invited to play travel ball with the newly forming All-Star team. During the couple of months of this league, the boys traveled to many differnt cities or towns throughout N.C., they experienced a few sleepovers in hotels, sometimes long hours traveling, meeting new people, team building with other players and so much more. Below is a proud Nana showing off their 2nd place plaque trophey and the youngest Grand.









.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

OOOO HOW EXCITING! CONGRATS ON YOUR WIN..NANA!🥰


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Awe- he’s so happy! Congratulations 💕

and idk how I missed your reply back in June! That was funny about webbing his sisters mouth 😂


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

This young one seems to be a natural born athlete whom started to get serious this season. He has been involved with baseball and basketball for a few years and has been playfully participating. Whatever the reason for his newly found dedication to sports and honing his skills, he is starting to shine. 

Currently basketball season will soon be winding down and he has done extremely well with this sport also. Little guy is practicing hours on end outside of game play (both sports) and seems to frind a great accomplishment when he reaches the point of what he considers mastering the manuevers. 

Next season he will be aging up into another group and I sort of predict he shouldn't have any problems with entering as the youngest member players. Traveling back in time, it seems like only yesterday when he and I first started tossing and hitting wiffle balls and chunking the basketball towards the net at his tender age of 4. Now when we play either of these sports together, he really gives me a run for my money. Unknown to him, the next day I keep close company with an ice pack, and/or a heating pad and strong smelling salve on a few joints. Loving every minute of it.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So awesome. 😁👍


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

You know your daughter has grown up when she casually mentions that your "sarcasm" button is broken.... especially when you are driving and those famed "idiots" are on the road.... And you run out of "polite" names to call them.... So not only is my off switch broken (since birth according to my parents) but now my self attached sarcasm button is broken. I am very sad....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😂🥴😉


----------

